# Flow quattro SE?????



## drunkinmonk (Nov 2, 2009)

I have last years model and I have them mounted on my capita sierrascope and love it. I had flite 1 previously and this model blows it away. Its light and the mini rachets are great to get that custom fit.


----------



## amothugness (Jan 13, 2011)

Sweet. Is it a tough binding to set up?


----------



## dasob85 (Dec 28, 2010)

they look nice. it took me a little while to center my atse's on the board, but actually getting the straps tight was easy.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

amothugness said:


> Sweet. Is it a tough binding to set up?


Tough? no
Kinda time consuming? yeah

Watch this a few times then have at it:

YouTube - How To set up the Flow Snowboarding M-series Bindings

I've got Flows mounted on my nanner too. 
Can't wait to ride VT this weekend.


----------



## amothugness (Jan 13, 2011)

Dude let me know how Ur setup feels. the more I think about it the more I think I'm going to get them


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Good bindings, but they are soft. If you want them for a more mtn or freeride type board, look instead at Fives or better, M9's. They are fun though. I still haven't convinced my self to sell them, I really might not. Even though I'll get more for them than my beat-ass Contacts.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey there, I'm not here to hate on Flow, but due to their baseplate I've heard stories of bindings and board inserts not matching up well. Because they use holes, it's possible (small chance but still possible) for you to have fitment issue on handmade/handcrafted boards. I've seen situations where it barely fit but you end up torquing the screws a bit slanted... with "regular" bindings, you can have more tolerance on the screw slots rather than just 1 hole you must fit dead on... just a thought. There used to be an post on this forum about this before.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

I've noticed that slight screw misalignment, but all you have to do it dig it through the plate hole more than force it into the screw hole on the board. After all, once everything is bolted on, it really isn't going anywhere.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a SB and NXT and I had an issue with the hole pattern !!! It was not the board, it was the base plates. I called Thunder in warranty at Flow and he sent me plates with slots and they worked great. 
I measured the base plate holes and they were way off, but they fixed the problem and I love these bindings.

You can see that the hole in the upper left is off center


----------



## amothugness (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey bigtime how did Ur setup feel at vt?


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

amothugness said:


> Hey bigtime how did Ur setup feel at vt?


Bro, I just got back yesterday and have been trying to find this thread to post an update a soon as possible because I was SO STOKED on how my nanner rode with my M-9s mounted to it. Now, idk if it was the nanner or the flows that was impressing me more since it was my first day ever on both but let me tell you it was hands down my best day of riding ever. 6-10inches of pow everywhere certainly helped but even still the quick in/out of the flows was a whole new experience that I was loving, and was making my buddy jealous every time he sat down to strap in. Def spend the time setting them up properly inside and you should not have any issue once on the mtn. I don't know if I just got lucky or what but I was expecting to have to take a few Green runs and a couple spills to get my bindings adjusted properly but right out of the gate they were perfect (second run was a Blue that turns into a steep Black and was still fine). I had a weird little pressure point on my front foot to the left of my pinkie toe but I think that was my boot/sock more then the binding cause I loosened the ladder a little and it was still there. My back foot however felt like it was in a glove all day and didn't need to be adjusted once. I was on gondolas most of the day so almost every run I was strapping in both feet each time but a few runs were chair lifts and I actually was able to get my back foot into the flows and get the highback up (not locked) to ride off the lift. Once off the lift i just locked the highback and was heading down well before anyone else.

And as far as the performance of the SB goes, there is a reason it is so damn popular. I'm hooked. MTX worked great on the few icy spots and the reverse camber made it super fun to butter and floated great in the one spot of knee high pow we found. I feel bad for my Nitro T1/Contraband set up. Not gonna get much love for a while.

Set-up:
156W '10 Skate Banana
XL '10 Flow M-9
Thirty-Two STW BOA: size 13


----------



## amothugness (Jan 13, 2011)

Damn bro. Sweet. Now I'm hateing on u cuz I got hurt last weekend. You got me hyped but can't do shit. Happy to hear how good the setup felt. Hope u enjoy it.


----------

